# *** Blauparts 20 Valve Audi 200 Timing Belt Replacement Kit - PRICE BREAK ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $30.00 on the following kit:
~ 1990-1991 90 Sedan Quattro 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Non-Turbocharged Engine
~ 1990-1991 90 Coupe Quattro 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Non-Turbocharged Engine
~ 1991-1991 200 Sedan Quattro 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1991-1991 200 Wagon Quattro 5 Cylinder 20 Valve Turbocharged Engine


REMEMBER, Blauparts also has 20 valve Audi 200 90 timing tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

